# Supercharged 540i/6



## luvdriven540i (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm looking to supercharge my 98 540/6 (58k miles) I don't know who to go with yet............VF engineers, Ess, C.A.P.A., Dinan.........Any ideas? Experience, comments? Would be greatly appreciated......Thank You


----------



## dadbeh (Feb 19, 2006)

Dinan costs 3 times as much as ESS, for the same result (actually you can get more boost with ESS!)


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

i know someone with the VF and they love it, car is a 540/6spd as well. Good luck!


----------



## luvdriven540i (Aug 2, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> i know someone with the VF and they love it, car is a 540/6spd as well. Good luck!


Thank you! Sorry it took 11 and a half years to thank you, but at least I finally did! lol. I hope you have been well!:angel:


----------

